# drei messe-/testräder zu verkaufen, günstig!



## Alutech-Support (29. Januar 2005)

hallo,

wir haben drei messe und testräder zu verkaufen, bei interesse meldet euch einfach erstmal bei mir oder bei jürgen 

bilder bekommt ihr noch!

1. wildsau G-boxx - Messerahmen_ alu natur -
Gr. M- mit Rohloff, Drehgriff, Dämpfer FOX DHX 5.0 mit 180mm Federweg,
Kette, Hinterrad 24", Innenlager und Special Truvativ kurbel angepasst für
die G-boxx, Steuersatz  und Gabel Manitou Stance Kingpin mit 170mm Federweg.
alles für nur 2999.-
ich bin das Rad aufgebaut nur einmal für ca. 3 Std. nach der Messe in Las
Vegas im Oktober gefahren.
Listenpreis für alles als Neuware ist über 5500.- EURO

2. wildsau Hardride FR Gr. M_Testrahmen der nur für sehr kurze Zeit bei
einem Magazin zum testen war_
Farbe Schwarz Glanz ( leichte Gebrauchspuren)mit Wahlweise Swinger AIR oder
neuen FOX Vanilla RC PPD 190mm  o.200mm oder gegen Aufpreis von 81.- FOX
DHX5,0 mit Gabel Manitou Sherman PLUS mit ALUTECH Headset X-lonG 1,5" für
1899.-
oder als komplettes Testrad für 2799.- mit Alutech Laufrädern und TheCleg
DH/FR Scheibenbremsen,
Shimano Saint/ XT Schaltungsmix,
Syntace VRO 1,5" Vorbau/Lenkerkombi, Intense Griffen,
Alutech Sattelstütze/Klemme und FR Ledersattel,
Bereifung MAXXIS HighRoller 2,3"x26"

3. Rahmen Wildsau Hardride FR  in Gr. L ; schwarz Glanz mit FOX Vanilla RC
PPD 180mm Federweg und ALUTECH X-lonG 1,5" Headset sowie Gabel Sherman
Breakout mit 132/152mm Federweg.
Testrad mit ordentlich Gebrauchsspuren für 1299.-

grüße!
joh


----------



## Alutech-Support (31. Januar 2005)

verkauft wird hier ein neues ALUTECH Hardtail Duell Dirt Urban
Standard Modell 2004
            in Standardgröße S mit OR 550mm, SR 360mm und Hi-Bau in 395mm
Länge, für mehr Info besuchen Sie bitte unsere Website

            Farbe ist RAL 9005 schwarz glänzend 

            Lieferumfang: ein neuer Aluminium 7005/7020 Rahmen DDU in Gr. S
mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme IS2000 sowie Ausfallenden für 10mm
Schnellspannachsen in 135mm Breite

            eine neue Alutech Hinterradnabe mit 10mm SchnellspannSteckachse
und 135mm Einbaubreite mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme IS2000 und Shimano
kompatiblen Freilaufkörper

            ein neuer Headset ALUTECH X-lonG 11/8 in Edelstahl

            ein neuer Alutech Lenker für FR / DH 710mm Breit mit 31,8mm
Klemmbreite

            ein neuer Vorbau Manitou ATAC Pro mit 60mm / 10° für
31.8mm/11/8" ( wahlweise stehen auch im Tausch 75mm oder 90mm Länge zur
Verfügung)

            eine neue Gabel Manitou STANCE Static mit 80mm Federweg in
Wahlweise Schwarz

            Listenneupreis ist ca. 1690.- Euro

            mit Rechnung, Garantie und Anleitung Gabel/ Rahmen


VK-Preis 999.-


das ganze set gibt es 2mal und entgegen dem bild ist der rahmen in schwarz glänzend.

grüße
joh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

